# proper cost for gracie and aiki jiu jitsu classes



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

I live in Bastrop/Northeast Louisiana. The nearest jujutsu schools I know of are about 40 miles away. The price for the Brazilian/Gracie is 85 a month. They are open 5 days a week, though I couldnt make that many classes because of distance. The aiki style is 40 a month for one class and 80 a month for 2 classes. I think it is about the same difference. Which do you guys suggest and why? Are those reasonable prices? Do you know of any other schools in the northeast louisiana area? 

Thanks!

Oh and the BJJ is run by a purple belt(maybe brown now)
and the aiki is ran by these guys- http://www.absolutemartialarts.net/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2007)

Well I cannot vouch for the instructor's on the link but certainly the cost for the BJJ seems reasonable.  However, I would look around at a few more schools and see if the pricing is in line with the area.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2007)

Even in small markets, a price of $100/month for BJJ is quite common. Having it taught by a non-black belt is also common. The prices you cite are in line with current charges by other schools.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

Ok thanks, which do you guys suggest, the aiki or bjj?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 26, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Ok thanks, which do you guys suggest, the aiki or bjj?


It really depends on what you want out of it.  Ground work or more standing grappling.  I'd say go to which looks "cooler" to you and which instructor clicks for you.

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 26, 2007)

You know, I overall, I would personally prefer the aiki class since it offers kajukembo, but I saw something that I don't like on the website.
Look here: http://www.absolutemartialarts.net/id3.html
On that page, it states: 





> Men's Classes
> 
> Men's classes are taught in a "Men only" atmosphere by Master Robert Robinson. No outside visitors or spectators allowed during classes.
> 
> ...



Why don't they allow visitors or spectators.  Now, this is strictly my personal opinion, but that is a red flag right there.  What are they hiding?  What is their problem with people watching or visiting?

AoG


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 26, 2007)

That threw me off big time, especially with 80 dollar for 2 classes a week tuition. I don't even get to see what I'm starting?! The BJJ class let me walk right in and are all nice, but have that bjj cocky flare. I really don't know. Guess I'll just have to play any-many-miny-mo :ultracool


----------



## KillerKajukenbo (Aug 8, 2007)

The purpose of having a 'mens only' atmosphere is that often times men curse, fart when grappling, cut up and carry on in a manner that is not suitable for women. Conversely, there are alot of guys who 'go easy' on women in martial arts classes thus robbing both students of the training experience. If you have to ask a question about why its a good idea to have a 'men only' atmosphere, train a few more years! PS- Its black belt, not white belt- although we should always be willing to put the white belt on...


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2007)

KillerKajukenbo said:


> The purpose of having a 'mens only' atmosphere is that often times men curse, fart when grappling, cut up and carry on in a manner that is not suitable for women. Conversely, there are alot of guys who 'go easy' on women in martial arts classes thus robbing both students of the training experience. If you have to ask a question about why its a good idea to have a 'men only' atmosphere, train a few more years! PS- Its black belt, not white belt- although we should always be willing to put the white belt on...


 
Hmmm... I don't see those as reasons to separate the classes.  You think women don't fart, and are too delicate for the cursing, cut ups, carryings on, and jokes?  It'll be interesting to see if any of the women here on Martialtalk want to comment on that...

If women want to develop self defense skills then they definitely ought to be training with men.  Who do you think are going to be the one's attacking the women if it is for real on the street?  Another woman?  Possible, but highly unlikely.

The guys shouldn't "go easy" on the women, but at the same time it should be a respectful atmosphere where all members train hard together and benefit from that training.  And I don't think the women training together are going to go any harder on each other, if the men are going easy on them.  If the teacher is unable to control that atmosphere and finds that the only alternative is to split classes, then I'd say he's lost control of the school and maybe isn't ready to teach yet.

I'm not suggesting that this is the case for this particular school.  I just disagree with your comments.


----------



## KillerKajukenbo (Aug 8, 2007)

Applying that same logic, does that mean that boy scouts and girl scouts should combine and just become 'the scouts'? I teach men and women together. It is my preference. However this particular training method is very effective and definately has its benefits for students and instructors alike. I understand what you are saying and having trained with the instructors at that school i submit to you that they definately havent lost control of the environment. If i am not mistaken, one of the main reasons they came up with that way of teaching was at the request of the female students.


----------



## howard (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

You're probably best advised to visit both schools and decide which best meets your needs and objectives in training.  However, I would offer you this caution:  the school that offers "aikijujitsu" is probably not teaching true aikijujutsu.  Very few schools are.  Judging from what's on their website, it sounds like some kind of mix of Aikido and (Japanese) Jujutsu.  The art may well be valid and useful, but it probably is not true Aikijujutsu.

True styles of Aikijujutsu can trace their lineage somehow back to Daito-ryu - directly, not by way of Aikido.  Very few schools in the US can actually do this.  This is not intended to be a negative criticism of that particular school, nor of any other.  It's just an observation.  There is a fair amount of stuff out there that calls itself "Aikijujutsu" that really is something else.

HTH...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2007)

KillerKajukenbo said:


> PS- Its black belt, not white belt- although we should always be willing to put the white belt on...


 
Your Martial Talk Rank is not your actual rank. It has to do with the number of posts one has made on this site. 

In your User CP one can manually change that like I do. Instead of having the rank associated with the number of posts I have made, I chose to just have a line "Student of Martial Arts"

Good Luck

My apologies to the off-topic post.


----------



## Monadnock (Aug 9, 2007)

KillerKajukenbo said:


> Applying that same logic, does that mean that boy scouts and girl scouts should combine and just become 'the scouts'? I teach men and women together. It is my preference. However this particular training method is very effective and definately has its benefits for students and instructors alike. I understand what you are saying and having trained with the instructors at that school i submit to you that they definately havent lost control of the environment. If i am not mistaken, one of the main reasons they came up with that way of teaching was at the request of the female students.


 

Exactly. Women seeking women only classes will prefer this school. It's a consumer market folks, and these guys will fill a nich just like the school that mixes mens and womens grappling classes.


----------



## KillerKajukenbo (Aug 10, 2007)

I must say tho, i have never heard a woman fart at any school or training i have ever attended. Maybe I need to hone my listening skills.


----------

